# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Zvicër

## Ada

Ku jeni ju shqiptaret e zvicres??? :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ada

Hallo!!

U bene ca vjet qe banoj ketu e shqiptare te shqiperise  thuajse ne gjithe Zvicren nja 10 kam njohur.
Shpresoj te lexoni kete teme e te njoftoheni :buzeqeshje:  ..
Do me behej shume qefi........
 Alles gute und viel Spass !!!!!

----------


## KACAKU

Ju te Zviceres jeni pak te rrezikshem  :perqeshje: 
Gjysma e Beratit aty u pasurua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Doçi

ADA moj cuore sportivo!
Po se e keni shëndetin? Ju përshëndes edhe unë sepse kam lexuar kërkesën tuaj për të njohur mbi 10 shqiptarë
Ägimi

----------


## Agim Doçi

ADA moj cuore sportivo!
Po si e keni shëndetin? Ju përshëndes edhe unë sepse kam lexuar kërkesën tuaj për të njohur mbi 10 shqiptarë
Ägimi

----------


## Ada

O shume faleminderi zoti Doci!!
Nuk e di jeni ai pe verteti apo vetem nick keni te tille?!?!

----------


## Ada

Hej Kacako!!

Ore ju te beratit vetem te pislliqet ju shkon mendja.

Neve keteja na ra bretku ne pune e spo pasurohemi gje.
Te pakten nuk qahem jo.
Nje Alfa e kam...

Te pershendes Adherfe mou!!!

----------


## shiu i verës

Ada,
jeni ndër më të parët që kërkoni shqiptarë dhe u mungojnë ata! Është fare për t`u befasur, sepse sipas disa parashikimeve e statistikave në Zvicër jetojnë mbi 150.000 shqiptarë. Pra mos vuaj për ta, kah ta kthesh kokën ka me bollëk, mendoj për shqiptarë të Shqipërisë etnike. 
Nëse ti kërkon shqiptarë të gjysëm Shqipërisë së mbetur, atëherë, gadi ke të drejtë. Por, ka mjaf sishë. Unë psh, njoh më shumë se dhetë.
Përshëndetje

----------


## KACAKU

Ada.
Per Agim Docin te siguroj une 200% qe eshte ai,sepse e njof familjarisht.

----------


## Ada

I dashur shiu i veres!!

Une nuk kuptova shume nga ato qe me shkruaje !!

Nuk e di sa shqiptare ka ketu ne Zvicer por te besoj kur me thua 150 000!
Nuk e di jane keta te kosoves apo te maqedonise??

Une nga kosova e maqedonia njof shume punoj  me shume prej tyre :buzeqeshje: 

Qellimi im eshte te njof nga shqiptare te shqiperise.
Do te thoni ju se jemi te gjithe shqiptare!
Ok jam dakort  e nuk dua te hap tema e debate politike.
Dua vec te njof njerez nga shiperia.
shpresoj se me kuptoni thx

Kacako thx aderfe  per sqarimin.
e di e mora vesh qe eshte poeti i madh agim doci e gezohem qe ai eshte ketu me ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vinny_T

Vallaj Ada e ke bo persmari qe na ke ftu ketu me te njoft... Une jam i shqipnise vallaj ne me thene te drejten ata te kosoves nuk i kam inat po sme puqet muhabeti, keq me vjen po mezi i marr vesh kush flasin shqip dhe me thene te drejten skam ndermend te mesoj versionin e ri te gjuhes  "shipe" tani.. Keshtu qe bujrum njifna po vetem mos na dalesh mashkull lol

----------


## Ada

Sic eshte dhe titulli ketu shkruaj qe dua  te njihem me shqiptare te Zvicres dhe me banim ne Zvicer :buzeqeshje: 
Ti qeke ne France e jo se sme pelqen me u njoft dhe me te frances por ashtu kot po e them  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per Kosovaret sido qe te thuash ti ky version qe kemi ne eshte i riu se ai antik i Gjon Buzukut ka qen sic e kan rujt kosovaret se ne kemi bastardu shqipen me fjale te huaja ,por nejse se une nuk jam nai qe e di shqipen perfekt qe te gjydikoj....

Por me vjen keq qe ti flet keshtu mbi ta sepse nga kosova ka shume ketu ne forum e deri tani ata nuk na kane ofenduar dhe le te tregohemi dhe ne me kulture e te dashur sic i kemi trAditat tona !!
I di ti traDITAT TONA I NJEF APO JO???!!


fALEMINDERIT 

KALOFSH SA ME MIRE

----------


## MIri_CH

ciao Ada une jam nga Zvicra , 
jetoj ne Aargau 

te fala Miri

----------


## Ada

Gezohem qe je ketu ne ch dhe qe me ke shkruar!
Shpresoj me kalimin e kohes te njihemi me mire e ku i dihet mbase me ndihmen e zotit Doci te bejme ndonje Grill Party :buzeqeshje:  
te gjithe ne qe ndodhemi ketu :buzeqeshje: ..

Te pershendes

----------


## dimegeni

Sa me ka marre malli per Gjeneven,qytet fantastik,po mu dha mundesia atje do kthehem te jetoj prape,ti Ada ku jeton?

----------


## Ada

Genf eshte nje qytet i mrekullueshem do te doja dhe une te jetoja atje por.. kush i futet asaj frengjishtes  :buzeqeshje: ..

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje Ada.

Ja edhe unë jam nga Shqipëria , e saktësisht nga Durrësi dhe jetoj në Gjenevë , kështu që tek ti numri i shqiptarëve nga Shqipëria në Zvicër, me ndihmën e forumit i kaloi të dhjetën , ndërsa tek unë ende s'ka shkuar në 5 edhe pse që prej 7 vitesh jam këtu. Shumë e vështirë për të kuptuar pse ne Shqiptarët e Shqipërisë nuk mbajmë lidhje mes njëri-tjetrit nuk besoj se është, sepse e para ne kemi nje fodullëk idiot ndaj njëri-tjetrit dhe e dyta sepse ruhemi nga frika në mos personi me të cilin po përshëndetemi merret em pisllëqe. 
Për atë punën e fodullëkut ta them nga eksperienca personale , sepse më ka qëlluar mbi tre katër herë të dëgjoj në rrugë autobuz , apo dhe në postë ( një herë kur po bëja pagesat) të folurën tonë dhe jam afruar e i kam përshëndetur duke u dhënë shenja përzemërsie dhe duke shprehur kënaqësinë time që më në fund takova dikë nga i njëjti vënd ku unë jam lindur e rritur, dhe në tre raste me kanë shikuar si të isha e çmendur që po u flisja në autobuz apo në rrugë ( personalisht kur shihem para pasqyrës nuk më duket vetja se mund të tremb dikë) , ndërsa në postë ishte pak më me finesë me një mirëdita të thatë dhe se në 
këto momente po i shqetësoja duke u folur në gjuhën tonë. Atëherë kurrë më nuk kam marrë mundim të përshëndes dikë apo ti them sa e lumtur jam që po i dëgjoj të flasin shqipen tonë , por kam vazhduar udhën time. Fatmirësisht  interneti na heq këtë boshllëk të të komunikuarit në gjuhën tonë dhe ja. :konfuz:

----------


## Ada

o e dashur elna.durresi
une gezohem qe me pershendete dhe te them qe keta persona te tille me mire qe si ke mbajt lidhjet sepse te njohur te tille ske ci do.
une te premtoj se nqs do te me takosh ose nqs do me hasesh ne rruge gje e veshtire ngaqe banojme shume larg njeri tjetrit por une po te degjova qe ti flet shqipen time te pastert une do te te flas sepse eshte dhe tipi im keshtu!

Ketu ku banoj une eshte nji durrsake mbase e njef?!è?

Nuk e njof personalisht por e di qe eshte nga durresi.
Nejse une gezohem qe po te njof sepse je dhe durrsake si mami im.
Ps sic e shef kemi dhe zotin Doci ne lugano jena bo i dore e mire e pres akoma te tjere se nji gjo do e organizoj une  :buzeqeshje: ..

----------


## dimegeni

Po ti Elna aty paske qene kur isha dhe une,si s'jemi pare.Po nejse me bej nje nder.Ik te ajo ura ,kur del nga Onex eshte pasi zbret poshte tek ai si tip kopshti zologjik i vogel,dhe futi nje ulerime te forte ne darke per mua.Pa shaka e kam.Ura ka qene pika e dobet e imja,kam bere dhe fotografi aty.Une pata kohe shume te bukur atje,biles kam humbur lidhjet me nje shok,Roland Stefani e ka emrin,po e njef ma bej nje ze. Ja kalofsh mire!!!!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Dimegeni

Të paska mbetur pishman Bois de Bâtie, sepse parku tek ura pasi del nga Onex keshtu quhet. Nejse, unë gjithsesi do të ta kryej porosinë, veçse duro pak sa të na ndreqet koha se na mbyti shiu, leqë e di ti mo Gjenevën vec mjergull e shi për nga moti.

Pashë tek numratori telefonik mos të të gjeja lidhjet për atë shokun tënd Roland Stefani se personalisht nuk e njoh , po nuk gjeta gjë . Kishte të dhëna vetëm për një Albert Stefani. Nuk di nëse kanë lidhje bashkë ai Rolandi me këte Albertin?????
Të përshëndes Elna

----------

